# Cambio CHOST Could not run/locate i486-pc-linux-gnu CERRADO

## kamikaze04

Hola,

Tengo el siguiente problema con mi nueva gentoo 2007.0 y no quiero tocar sin saber muy bien por donde van los tiros.

Historico

==================

1) Instalo stage3 para x86-2007.0

2) El make.conf tenia CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

3) Tras la instalacion hago un emerge -uv system para dejarlo todo al dia (aunque con el chost que no quiero )

4) Tras el update, cambio el CHOST a i686 y rehago el emerge -uv system

5) Tras esto me encuentro que algunos paquetes como XML-Parser me dicen esto:

```

make[1]: se ingresa al directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

cp Expat.pm ../blib/lib/XML/Parser/Expat.pm

/usr/bin/perl5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/xsubpp -noprototypes -typemap /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/typemap -typemap typemap  Expat.xs > Expat.xsc && mv Expat.xsc Expat.c

i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c   -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe   -DVERSION=\" 2.34\" -DXS_VERSION=\"2.34\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i486-linux/CORE"   Expat.c

gcc-config error: Could not run/locate "i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc"

make[1]: *** [Expat.o] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1/work/XML-Parser-2.34/Expat'

make: *** [subdirs] Error 2

!!! ERROR: dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1322:   Called perl-module_src_compile

  perl-module.eclass, line 138:   Called die

```

Tras revisar que todo es correcto:

```

localhost 4.1.2 # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2 *

localhost 4.1.2 # gcc-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

localhost 4.1.2 # binutils-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.17 *

localhost 4.1.2 # binutils-config -c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-2.17

```

Por si acaso he hecho el fixlibtool... pero nada

Mirando en /usr/ se ve claramente el problema, los enlaces simbolicos no existen para i486 y si para i686

```

localhost 4.1.2 # ls -la /usr/i486-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.1

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 ago 15 11:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 ago 15 13:29 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 ago 15 10:29 c++ -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-c++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 ago 15 10:29 cpp -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 ago 15 10:29 g++ -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-g++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 ago 15 10:29 gcc -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   26 ago 15 10:29 gfortran -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   21 ago 15 10:29 i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.1 -> i486-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

```

```

localhost 4.1.2 # ls -la /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.1.2

total 836

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   4096 ago 15 13:29 .

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   4096 ago 15 13:29 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 ago 15 13:29 c++ -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 ago 15 13:29 cpp -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 ago 15 13:29 g++ -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 ago 15 13:29 gcc -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  16654 ago 15 13:29 gccbug

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  25860 ago 15 13:29 gcov

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     26 ago 15 13:29 gfortran -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

-rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 135520 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-c++

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 135520 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-cpp

-rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 135520 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 132288 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     21 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc-4.1.2 -> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 136096 ago 15 13:29 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  43964 ago 15 13:29 protoize

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  38396 ago 15 13:29 unprotoize

```

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

No quiero jugar con los symlinks asi porque si, ya que pretendo que sea una instalacion de base bien hecha...y sinceramente esto me parece rarito...nunca habia tenido este problema.

La pregunta ¿Como hacer para que se deje de buscar en i486 sino en i686?

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Saludos

Pd. Cualquier otra info que necesiteis solo teneis que pedirla.

----------

## kamikaze04

He decidido usar la version i686 y asi no hacer la jugada del cambio de CHOST.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Cambiar el CHOST es directamente cargarte el sistema.

----------

## i92guboj

 *elchicosinhada wrote:*   

> Cambiar el CHOST es directamente cargarte el sistema.

 

No si se sigue la guía. Pero hay que seguirla paso a paso y sabiendo lo que se está haciendo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml

(Es una guía oficial de Gentoo, no un wiki ni otra marranada por el estilo).

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En cierta oportunidad seguí la guía y de todas formas murió mi Gentoo. Me faltó saber lo que estaba haciendo... jeje.

Ya que el tema me da pié para preguntar: Por que algunos stage 3 vienen con un chost tan viejo? 

La semana pasada descargué uno 2007.0 que era para i486, borré todo, empecé de nuevo, esta vez descargué un 2006.1, venía para i586!

Terminé usando uno 2006.0 para i686 que tengo guardado por ahí...

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya que el tema me da pié para preguntar: Por que algunos stage 3 vienen con un chost tan viejo? 
> 
> La semana pasada descargué uno 2007.0 que era para i486, borré todo, empecé de nuevo, esta vez descargué un 2006.1, venía para i586!
> ...

 

Los stage3, al contrario que los stage1, son espefícicos para cada arquitectura. 

No se si depende del mirror, pero en muchos mirrors hay stage3's etiquetados como i686, y otros como x86. Los i686 está claro lo que son (pentium pro/II/k6 y clones similares). Los x86, técnicamente hablando deberían ser compatibles con 386 si queremos atenernos a la arquitectura x86, que viene marcada por este procesador (concretamente el 386dx, que ya era un procesador de 32 bits). Pero al parecer los stage3 para x86 no siempre vienen compilados para la misma cpu. No tengo ni idea de si esto es por alguna razón o no.

De todas formas, si tu hardware lo permite deberías usar i686.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Juraría que descargué uno para i686 pero ya no recuerdo y no puedo probarlo tampoco. Como sea, lo hice teniendo en mente la diferencia entre los dos stages... ¿o no?

En fin, seguramente me equivoqué yo en las dos oportunidades.

Se agradece el dato.

Salud!

----------

